# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Ciemne plamy przed oczami przy wstawaniu, częste kontuzje stawów.

## zolek8

Witam,

mam 2 problemy, a mianowicice od nie dawna przy gwałtownym wstawaniu, przed oczami wyskakują mi ciemne plamy, strasznie boli mnie głowa oraz mam zawroty głowy.

Drugą sprawą są częste kontuzje stawów (skokowy, kolanowy). Trenuję szermierke i do kontuzji dochodzi w trakcie walk, ale jestem pewien ze to nie jest wina złego rozciągnięcia się i nierozgrzania, gdyż robie to bardzo intensywnie.

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc!


EDIT: Zapomniałem dodać że mam 13 lat...

----------

